# New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Examined with Audi's Filip Brabec



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MP3 and iPod integration might just be the Holy Grail on the audio side of the industry. Many solutions are out there, though few offer fully navigable and sensible integration of the most dominant personal MP3 player industry – the Apple iPod.
Audi currently offers iPod integration for A3, A4, S4 and RS 4 models. Limited on the number of usable playlists, this current offering makes the most of the system with which it is mated, and is typical of other iPod integration kits available on the market today. However, their new solution for A6/S6, A8/S8 and Q7 takes things decidedly to the next level.
* Full Story *


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

Lame that they don't offer it on anything lower than a A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
That is where most of your demand is... not the higher market!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... (AU_354)*

Read between the lines and you'll see that their intent is probably to move that downmarket, which is what we were talking about when we asked about future markets. The fiber optic cables used in MMI in the models where it is offered is not equipped in the A3/A4/S4/RS4, and it would be too expensive to re-engineer at this point to make sense. That said, you're likely to see this sort of thing in the B8 I'd imagine.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

what about the R8 is it gonna have it


----------



## colditz (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

Can anyone clarify this for me please ;

_Quote »_The current accessory solution for A3, A4, S4 and RS 4 iPod integration will remain the sole offering for those models. In those cases, this has been accented by SD card MP3 capability for those cars with navigation, and the new 2007-spec non-navigation Symphony II+ head unit will also now play MP3 CDs.

I have a 2006 A3 3.2 Sline (UK) and purposely did not have the CD changer option, so I could have the USB MP3 (not iPod) connection retro-fitted whenever it became available...
Am I waiting for something that is either already available... or worse still, will never be available ???
Someone please help me !!








Thanks,
Dave.



_Modified by colditz at 5:45 AM 10/11/2006_


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... (colditz)*

the german configurator already shows the ami for 240 euros!
can't wait for the retrofit kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... (colditz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colditz* »_Can anyone clarify this for me please ;
I have a 2006 A3 3.2 Sline (UK) and purposely did not have the CD changer option, so I could have the USB MP3 (not iPod) connection retro-fitted whenever it became available...
Am I waiting for something that is either already available... or worse still, will never be available ???
Someone please help me !!








Thanks,
Dave.
_Modified by colditz at 5:45 AM 10/11/2006_

I don't know, but I'll ask Filip when I see him next, which should be in about a week.


----------



## colditz (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

Thanks George - that would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## tstew777 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

The dealer installed the ipod integration in my 06 A4 Avant. The integration is less than optimum. Is there any possible way to get this new ipod integration in my 06 A4 Avant? Software upgrade? Swap head units?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... (tstew777)*

The A6/Q7/A8 all use MOST based MMI systems, so integration of those systems in an A4 would be neither easy nor inexpensive. It could probably be done, but I know of no one who has done so successfully.
On A4/A3 integration for USB, it's probably unlikely for the B7 whose replacement isn't that far out now (probably sometimes in 2008). A3 is a different story, because it'll likely stick around til 2010. If an evolution were to happen for one of these cars, I'd guess A3.


----------



## tstew777 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

Thanks for your reply George. Well I'll be looking forward to my 2010 Audi (with embedded windsheild, holographic, heads up nav-audio display with eye-movement navigation). ;-)
Tony


----------



## wharp (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface iPod & MP3 Integration Exami ... ([email protected])*

does anyone have any news on that product? dealers tell me there is too much trouble with the product and it couldnt be installed. actually ordered it with me 07 S8 and didnt get it....


----------



## getbrian (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: New Audi Music Interface / New status update?*

I am going to apologize in advance since I am a newbee, but this looks like the right forum to get me up to speed...lots of great posts!!!
So I've been following various threads everywhere to update my USA spec 2004 Audi A8L. Even though the USA model has limitations, I've found parts that get me closer to my goals and beyond the USA limitations (I think). I really need help acomplishing my goals:
1) iPod interface to MMI (with video would be best...for latest gen multimedia iPod);
2) iPhone bluetooth integration??? --- All I REALLY want is hands free phone with voice dial and maybe my contacts accessible. (The car was originaly wired for a Motorola V60...original factory option from 2004...So I already have a button for "TELephone," that uses the MMI interface for contacts and voice-commands....but how can I adapt to use it? ). The iPhone uses exacxtly the same cable adapter format as the iPod. Not sure how the audio vs. combined telephone would even work.
3) Eventually adding a DVD player to run through the front MMI (until I add rear video)
I found this store online that seems to get my 2004 A8L analog system updated to provide video and iPod capability:
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
However, I don;t see anything about a software update.
All the info in this threrad is great...but options do I have to accomplish my goals?
I also found the following:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sting


----------

